# Chickpeas



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you feed these to mice and should they be cooked first, I bought some thinking for some reason I had seen them on here as a food mice like now I cant find it :roll:


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think they should be alright! It depends how you want to cook them, boiling could be good?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool Thanks, shall give it a go.


----------

